# Landline phone



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

check the lightning arrestors to see if they are fried. phone may be shorted to ground


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

what is a land line?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The only landline I have is for my internet, I haven't had a land phone in years!


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

troublemaker1701 said:


> what is a land line?


lol, i barely caught your sarcasm


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The only thing I know about the phone company's troubleshooting is to not trust a damn thing they say.

I've had them swear up and down that they tested data lines as working fine when in fact they were entirely open due to multiple faults.

-John


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

wildleg said:


> check the lightning arrestors to see if they are fried. phone may be shorted to ground


I went outside to the main NID and plugged in and no dial tone or anything, so it must be on their end. We called the company and they said they will be out in a couple of days because they are so backed up since so many people are having problems. I also decided to check the other NID and found a pinched wire between the telco access panel. So I am going to let them deal with that too. Thank you guys for your assistance.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> The only thing I know about the phone company's troubleshooting is to not trust a damn thing they say.
> 
> I've had them swear up and down that they tested data lines as working fine when in fact they were entirely open due to multiple faults.
> 
> -John


I felt the same way and hearing you say that validates my opinion about their diagnostics/services.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure you disco you own house wiring from the nid then test straight off of it. If you have a short in your lines and you still connected to the nid you wont have dial tone


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, phone is finally fixed for now. It took 3 tries to get it right. Each time, he just moved the wire from one terminal to the next and then it would quit working. I was usually at work when he was doing the work but caught him the second time around. I asked him what was going on he said that we " fell out of programming " whatever that means. Anyways, the phone quit working an hour after that. I asked while he was there the second time if he thought the box was culprit or the pinched wire and he didn't think so. Well guess what ? The third time around he replaced the Fios NID and said it probably had a short in it. A little too much guesswork for me as I was without a phone for about a week but am glad the issue is finally resolved. They ended up crediting my account for the days I didn't get to use the phone and also gave $25 credit since it took so many tries. Thanks to all who replied. I learned a bit from this experience as to tell if the house wiring is culprit of if it is a provider issue.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

If you had AT&T they would have charged you, most annoying Telco out there.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Whether it's a 4 wire or two wire circuit , it's called a loop back...done all the time ,we loop fiber modems etc.....on my D.S.L via verizon, if there is a problem they tell you to hold on,then they will then loop the circuit ..continuity from your home to telco co..central office...loop backs are very common way of testing teclo wiring ....:thumbsup:The neg D is the d-marc on the outside of your home next to main panel.........:whistling2:


----------

